# Access-Parameter aus Kombinationsfeld an SQL-sString übergeben



## Perlmann (15. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

 in einem Access-Formular (frmArtikel), das an eine Tabelle gebunden ist (tblArtikel), sollen in einem Kombinationsfeld nur Daten aus einer anderen Tabelle (tblTypDetails) angezeigt werden, die den Inhalt eines Feldes (artTyp) der angebundenen Tabelle entsprechen.
Backend ist SQL-Server-2005

Wie übergebe ich SQL-Server einen Parameter aus einem Kombinationsfeld in einem Formular?

Vielen Dank für Antworten
Gruß
P.


----------



## Perlmann (15. April 2008)

hat sich gerade erledigt:

 Mit einer "stored procedure", die mit einem Parameter @typ versehen wird, kann in der RowSource-Eigenschaft des Kombinatonsfeldes die Angabe 

Exec namederprocedure feldname 

zugeordndet werden, dann geht das.

Leider scheint eine Stored-procedure erforderlich zu sein, eine direkte Parameterübergabe im SQL-String scheint nicht möglich,

oder doch

;-)


----------

